# winterising



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just drained my water system - do I need to disconnect inlet/outlet lines and run pump? or is it sufficient to just run the pump until no water comes from the taps?

Thanks

Mick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mhaze said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just drained my water system - do I need to disconnect inlet/outlet lines and run pump? or is it sufficient to just run the pump until no water comes from the taps?
> 
> ...


Hi Mick

It depends a lot on where your pump is mounted.

If it's quite high you should be OK if you run it a bit after draining down - not forgetting the hot water dump valve of course. There will inevitably be some residual water in the pipes, but that won't hurt so long as it falls below the pump.

If your pump is mounted low down or on the van floor, I think I would have a pipe off to make sure it (the pump) is empty of water.

Just my opinion of course - make up your own mind.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

leave your taps open as well.

cabby


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks - think I'll hve the pipes off then.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Draining*

Hi

If you have a shower in your van, remove the shower head and allow the pipe bit to point downwards, allowing any trapped water to escape.

Russell


----------

